# Honda CT-R correction by Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

After close communication with Darren over a few months, with working away and commitments, it was decided a full correction was the way forward, plus a ceramic coating to resist further marking in the form of Gtechniq C1 and the boys.....

On initial inspection, it was very well looked after by Darren, but he was disappointed with how it was looking in the sunlight due to prior wash marring and the odd scratch here and there.....

So, onto some before pics. Not looking untidy at all....













































































































Boot, door, fuel cap and a little engine spruce first....






















































































































A light solution of smart wheels to clean the alloys, followed by purple rain...





































Magifoamed....










Intricate areas cleaned...



















Then washed carefully via 2BM and then the tar was removed with tardis....

Clayed with use of Stjärnagloss mild and safe, removing contaminants from the paint, including some tar that was missed with the paint being black.....










not leaving the vehicle looking too bad at all....










Inside though, under lighting...

Not many of the roof, but a sample of before....










After a little work....










More flake pop now....










Bonnet....










After




























The offside had had some paintwork (I'm guessing a bad scratch or something like, as it was rock hard, but no sign of any filler anywhere with the readings) so totally different pad/polish combos.... An excellent job though, in terms of colour match and blend...




























After....



















Door before...



















After (prior to finishing down)




























Rear quarter.....




























Sticker removed on both sides to correct the area fully.....



















No afters taken for some reason!!! It wasn't forgotten about though....

Mirror casing after...










Nearside wing and mirror casing, back to Honda paint.....



















After initial correction....










I then went over the door pillar and onto the rear quarter.....




























After initial correction....




























Door....










Overspray on the door from doing the skirts?










After initial correction....





































Front bumper receiving the same treatment....










On to the rear bumper, spoiler and quarter.....




























After initial correction again...










Peeping it's nose out of the garage.... Nearly finished....










All areas then refined and IPA wipe down in due course, to ensure no areas were filled or masked, next, the windscreen (clayed whilst doing the paintwork) G4 polish, removed, IPA, then G1 applied....










C1 applied to paintwork, C4 to trim and C5 to the wheels. Chemical Guys G6 hypercoat to the tires......

Some afters......



































































































































































Ready for pick up.....










Thanks for looking, as always, comments and questions welcome.....

Mike @ Deeper Detail


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats stunning, not that im biased at all 
need to do mine soon, thinking of trying the Scholl range on it..


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thats stunning, not that im biased at all
> need to do mine soon, thinking of trying the Scholl range on it..


:lol: Not at all Kev!

If it's all Honda paint and not too bad, then I would recommend 3M extra fine plus with different pads for the correction, as there's no dust involved and really long work times. I only stepped up to S17+ on the reworked areas, which were so much more difficult to correct, for obvious reasons.....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work stunning finish mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning refections Mike


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work stunning finish mate.


Thanks Aaron :thumb:



butler2.8i said:


> Stunning refections Mike


Thanks Shaun, I had a few more pics, but they were blown out due to me still being on auto mode on the cam...... With the dark and light


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely work as always Mike...


Regards
John


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job, stunning reflections


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Top work mike, that was marred up quite a bit in places, well rescued mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great finish there Mike, looking very crisp!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning job....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice and informative write up Mike. Customer must of been bowled over.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

JMB said:


> Lovely work as always Mike...
> 
> Regards
> John


Thanks John, your comments are appreciated,

Mike


Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic job, stunning reflections


Thanks Miguel


Dan J said:


> Top work mike, that was marred up quite a bit in places, well rescued mate.


Cheers matey, I did go into 'deeper detail' mode on this one, with loving Type-R's so much 


tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish


Thanks tonyy :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


Cheers mate


ahaydock said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Thank you very much


JBirchy said:


> Great finish there Mike, looking very crisp!


Cheers John, thanks for the comment :thumb:


David Proctor said:


> Stunning job....


Thanks David


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

Quality work - as I've come to expect :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice and informative write up Mike. Customer must of been bowled over.


Cheers Scott, thanks for your comments. I'm looking forward to a few write ups from you, hopefully coming soon, with a certain special something to top them off with :thumb:


DetailMyCar said:


> Great job!!!


Thanks matey.


matsgarage said:


> Quality work - as I've come to expect :thumb:


Cheers Mat, thanks for the comment. I'll pop in thurs to sort out when we can do the bumper.... (Or shall I wait til Friday?) :lol:


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work and a stunning set of pictures


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

sutti said:


> Looking good.


Cheers mate :thumb:


stangalang said:


> Great work and a stunning set of pictures


Thanks mate. My camera work still needs attention, I'll get off the auto setting one day :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work as always mike

the black looks almost wet to the touch

the last picture is really showing off stunning reflections

top draw work


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A truly stunning finish on that lovely Type R - superb work. It almost looks like a chrome finish in some of the reflection pix. :argie:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The civic type r looks stunning, one of my favourite cars, and in the best colour as well.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work on that spaceship. The DA is coming out on mine over the weekend.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> first class work as always mike
> 
> the black looks almost wet to the touch
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve, thanks for the great comments :thumb:



yetizone said:


> A truly stunning finish on that lovely Type R - superb work. It almost looks like a chrome finish in some of the reflection pix. :argie:


Thanks. My camera skill still needs some work tbh!



Trip tdi said:


> The civic type r looks stunning, one of my favourite cars, and in the best colour as well.


Thanks mate. I have an ep3 in milano red, which I love to bits, but wanted nighthawk black at the time....



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely work on that spaceship. The DA is coming out on mine over the weekend.


Cheers Shaun. get grafting with the DA! It's very gloomy here this wkend though


----------



## Maxwell1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Mike. I have this exact same car which has never been machine polished . Please can you tell me what pads you used for polishing and what final coatings you gave it?

I'm new to this and am yet to buy all the stuff I need so any help is much appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Maxwell1 said:


> Hi Mike. I have this exact same car which has never been machine polished . Please can you tell me what pads you used for polishing and what final coatings you gave it?
> 
> I'm new to this and am yet to buy all the stuff I need so any help is much appreciated! Thanks.


Hi Maxwell. For standard Honda paint I tend to go with Yellow 3m pads and extra fine plus (3m) for the majority, and scholl S17+ for deeper marks all with a rotary. For finishing down with a finer polish something like menz final finish on a blue 3m pad, usually by DA as Honda paint is prone to leaving holograms with a rotary.

Another alternative is the megs micro fibre system by DA so you don't have to have 2 machines


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow.. What a finish. Thanks for the info on the pads etc. I have the same car so very usefull:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Top work on CTR, :thumb:.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing finish mate, great work.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

amazing how different a car can look under those spot lamps!!


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great work as usual mate.

And the DD-CC is still holding up on mine thanks, applied another coat a couple of weeks ago to top it up and it still looks just as fresh after a quick wash and QD.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Stevesuds said:


> Wow.. What a finish. Thanks for the info on the pads etc. I have the same car so very usefull:thumb:


Thank you for the comment and no probs on the info


deni2 said:


> Top work on CTR, :thumb:.


Thanks deny :thumb:


President Swirl said:


> Amazing finish mate, great work.


Cheers mate


B17BLG said:


> amazing how different a car can look under those spot lamps!!


They do show the imperfections  


PABLO1977 said:


> Great work as usual mate.
> 
> And the DD-CC is still holding up on mine thanks, applied another coat a couple of weeks ago to top it up and it still looks just as fresh after a quick wash and QD.


Cheers Paul, much appreciated, glad the wax is still doing well :thumb:


----------

